
Stripe is giving away free incorporation - philip1209
https://twitter.com/atlas/status/1029766322542919680?s=19
======
philip1209
I believe that anybody can use the link - because I do not think that they are
legally allowed to limit the offer to only one gender.

The spirit of the offer is to improve the gender balance in technology
entrepreneurship. So, if you consider using the link without being one of its
intended beneficiaries, then I think it would be polite to share the link with
entrepreneurs from underrepresented backgrounds!

